# Fumadores by Pepin



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a great $2 stick ($40 a box) by Pepin Garcia that you can get at Holts.com.

Country of Origin: Nicaragua
Strength: Medium to Full
Wrapper: Ecuadorian
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Corojo, Criollo, Habano

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201378&trail=86665


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Ditto, don't know if I like this one or benchmade better


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought a box a few months back, and it was great. I felt that it was the best 2 dollar cicar out. Well worth the monry.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

I was really really planning on getting a bundle of these before the Holt's/Padilla mess went down.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Unfortunately - Holts is the only dealer who has the Fumadores. The Fumidores is the one of the best cigar deals on the net.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Bringing this back up.. I agree completely.. anyone that has not tried these needs to get a box.
Scott


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

brent sent me one of these in a pif onetime, really good smoke, good some really unique floral/fruity flavors out of them

id even say i prefer them over the series p tats


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

I was getting ready to refill on Benchmades when I saw this again. For half the price are these as good or nearly as good as the Benchmades? Never had one and never been to Holts.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

In my opinion, I think they are better than the benchmades...


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

baboruger said:


> In my opinion, I think they are better than the benchmades...


Thanks Brent! Sold...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

poriggity said:


> Bringing this back up.. I agree completely.. anyone that has not tried these needs to get a box.
> Scott


Do they have the black pepper/spiciness that Pepin is known for?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Its been a while since I had any, but I am going to pick up a box tommorow, if not two of them.. IIRC, they did have that distinct pepin spice to them!
Anyone that missed it, they are running a special on them at holts. $29.95/box ANY size...
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t23827-pepin-garcia-fumadores-for-29.html

Scott


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I got my box of these, and I am wishing I'd bought two at the sale price... These are YUMMY!!!
Scott


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I've never seen these before. I could use some cheap Pepin sticks in my life.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Buy them. Even at regular price, they are a STEAL!
Scott


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

well being a Pepin freak (see avatar) gonna have to give them a go.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine arrived today. Can't wait. Was also stoked to see they came in a box. I thought at the price they were going to be bundle.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Had to pick up 2 more boxes. They were nocked down to $29 a box.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

baba said:


> Had to pick up 2 more boxes. They were nocked down to $29 a box.


Holy Crap!?! Where?


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Holy Crap!?! Where?


Holt's had them for that price on their weekly special last week. They went back up. Still a good price.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Have you tried one yet Rob?  I really enjoy them. I bought the churchills for $29.. Figured I might as well get my monies worth.. I really like these.. Even at regular price, they are worth it. I'll be bringing Jason a couple to try at the poker game tonight.
Scott


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Have you tried one yet Rob?  I really enjoy them. I bought the churchills for $29.. Figured I might as well get my monies worth.. I really like these.. Even at regular price, they are worth it. I'll be bringing Jason a couple to try at the poker game tonight.
> Scott


I am bringing one tonight to fire up. I got the toro. Had the best luck with that size in most smokes. :dribble:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

So, what did you think Rob? Worth the $$? Thanks again for that Taboo SFBC! It was damn tasty! I am still reeling over that hand you put me out of the game with! 
I'll be at the shop today if you aren't doing anything.. I'll be there till 4 or so.
Scott


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fumadore was good. Enjoyed the taste. Worth it yes. Glad you enjoyed the Taboo. Sorry about the hand. Guess I owe you a little something for donating the large portion of chips that took me to third place.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I finally bought my box of Fumadores. I also bought a Casa Royale 5 pack.

Poriggity (Scott) and King1of3 (Rob)...I'm saving a couple of the Casa Royale's for you guys.

Rob...Thanks for the Don Kiki. After this post, I'm gonna buy some of the browns.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice deal, wish I saw this sooner. Thanks for the info.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> I finally bought my box of Fumadores. I also bought a Casa Royale 5 pack.
> 
> Poriggity (Scott) and King1of3 (Rob)...I'm saving a couple of the Casa Royale's for you guys.
> 
> Rob...Thanks for the Don Kiki. After this post, I'm gonna buy some of the browns.


Congrats and very nice. Looking forward to it. I think the Inland Empire crew ROCKS!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

somebody send me one


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

redbeard said:


> somebody send me one


PM me your addy. I'll take care of your itch.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

King1of3 said:


> Congrats and very nice. Looking forward to it. I think the Inland Empire crew ROCKS!!!:whoohoo:


I KNOW the IE crew RAWKS!!
Scott


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Buy them. Even at regular price, they are a STEAL!
> Scott


Scott,
Just got my box from Holt's and tore one open and lighted it immediately. It is a very good smoke, though am not much of a Pepin fan, until now! I even used the Stogie Nubber on this one because the last half to 1/3rd was the best. I would recommend pulling the trigger on these...you wont be sorry!
Also, since it was so good, I went to my Pepin Legend series and tried one this morning....found it not to be quite as good as the Fumadores, but a passable smoke! Need to smoke more of them!
Again, ditto on your comment about the Fumadores!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad you liked it Chuck!
Scott


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I ordered a box friday. Should be here soon.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I got my box today!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> I got my box today!!!!!!:dribble:


Yummy! Should have known that would be one of your purchases. Good one. :lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I knew I had one in my humidors, but couldn't find it...until tonight  It was a really nice smoke, but mine was a bit plugged and the draw was pretty tight. I'll try to find another before I decide on ordering a box. Hell, for the $44, I should just order a box :brick:


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Mine showed up yesterday. I'm giving them a little nap in the humidor.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> I knew I had one in my humidors, but couldn't find it...until tonight  It was a really nice smoke, but mine was a bit plugged and the draw was pretty tight. I'll try to find another before I decide on ordering a box. Hell, for the $44, I should just order a box :brick:


Joey,
Keep an eye on your mailbox in the next few days brother...:baffled:
Scott


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

So, is the consensus that these are better than the CI Legends series? If so, I have GOT to jump on these!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Talked to the Pepin rep - he said when these are gone, Pepin will no longer make these because they compete with his regular line.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks to king i got to sample them very fine smokes


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i was just going to say the same thing chad. i got one from rob today and im looking forward to trying this stick out tomorrow


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

baba said:


> Talked to the Pepin rep - he said when these are gone, Pepin will no longer make these because they compete with his regular line.


Bill,
When I read your quote, :smoke:I checked it out with Holt's because I was thinking of pulling the trigger on another box of these bad boys/ladies (politically correct) and was told that they dont know anything about them being discontinued.:frown: OF course, sometimes the trickle-down theory takes awhile. But, if this is so, we all need to jump on the bandwagon for another additional box or 2 because they are that good for the price. Are there any other ways to find out???
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i might pull the trigger and make these my first box buy if i enjoy it as much as i think i will in a few hours


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I ordered 2 boxes today :biggrin:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I ordered 2 boxes today :biggrin:


I'm going to wait for a sale and then pull the trigger.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried one of mine yesterday. I'm thinking I like it more than the Benchmade. More comparison is in order!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

alanf said:


> I'm going to wait for a sale and then pull the trigger.


Scott's hooking me up with the Fumadores so I'll smoke one right away and ensure I like them as much as I liked the first one that was plugged...hopefully the others won't be plugged 

If they go on sale, I'll pick up another box, if they're as good as hoped :biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

i think I am gonna need to order a box for my friends that always bum smokes off of me.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Scott's hooking me up with the Fumadores so I'll smoke one right away and ensure I like them as much as I liked the first one that was plugged...hopefully the others won't be plugged
> 
> If they go on sale, I'll pick up another box, if they're as good as hoped :biggrin:


No problemo brother.. I am glad that I can hook a brotha up!  Enjoy them bro.... Of course there MIGHT be some hitchhikers 
Scott


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

poriggity said:


> No problemo brother.. I am glad that I can hook a brotha up!  Enjoy them bro.... Of course there MIGHT be some hitchhikers
> Scott


Your hitchhikers kicked me in the nuts and took my wallet!! Thanks a load, brother!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys i just did a review on the one i smoked in fact...its under the cigar reviews...go check it out and lmk what you think!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Im still ticked that I didnt jump all over that Holts deal. I have only had one of these and I need to get ahold of some more.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i looked and im pretty sure their still doin it for 40 a box....


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

$45.95 for the robusto. A few weeks ago they were around $30 a box. I should have jumped all over it


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

damn i should of too... maybe itll come around again...but still 45 for a box isnt bad at all


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> $45.95 for the robusto. A few weeks ago they were around $30 a box. I should have jumped all over it


yeah, I've been kicking myself every day since... :mumbles:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

i am sad now. =(


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

is that holts place the only place to get them? i cant find them on CI or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> is that holts place the only place to get them? i cant find them on CI or anywhere else for that matter


yeah, holts exclusive


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

alrighty then... sound good... by the way fi you guys havent i did a review on this cigar in the reviews section... lmk what you think!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

These are back on sale at Holts.com $30 a box!!!!
Im not missing out on this deal again, trigger pulled.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> These are back on sale at Holts.com $30 a box!!!!
> Im not missing out on this deal again, trigger pulled.


Ditto. Just ordered! What a deal.


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

I personally have never had these but considering that so many people like them including many of some more established CL members I figured it will be money well spent. Even though I am trying to do the budget thing. I do wish someone else had these since that low class catalog posting on Padilla thing.


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Where does holts ship from and how fast are they?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Philadelphia, PA - shouldnt take more than a few days for you.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

alanf said:


> Ditto. Just ordered! What a deal.


double ditto. :biggrin: I nearly cried last time I missed the sale.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Done. I've have'nt tried these but I am a Pepin fan so I just ordered a box...


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

You can have them shipped via USPS for just .50 more shipping and get them faster.


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

King1of3 said:


> You can have them shipped via USPS for just .50 more shipping and get them faster.


I think the least expensive option as I am not in a hurry, was UPS but it was a few days ago so I could be wrong.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

GOnna have to check if i can order some 2marrow....looks like a good deal and good talk about them...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Just did a split with someone... can't wait to get these in.


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

kenstogie said:


> Where does holts ship from and how fast are they?


Well they were sitting on my door step when I got home. I hope they don't need any time in the humidor because I am firing up one tonight after I stop and get a pale ale.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

if anybody else is in for a split let me know


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Did anyone get a confirmation email with a tracking #?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im about to pull the trigger on these...once i convince the wife


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

chad wanna split!!!!???!!?!??!??!?!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> chad wanna split!!!!???!!?!??!??!?!!


yah, if its worth it after shipping and stuff im down


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

alright lets figure it out... hah


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a confirmation e-mail but not with a tracking number, all I could find on their site was, when you click on shipping on the home page, a colored map with how many days it should take to get to your state.....


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

rugbynut said:


> I got a confirmation e-mail but not with a tracking number, all I could find on their site was, when you click on shipping on the home page, a colored map with how many days it should take to get to your state.....


ditto here, but I didn't notice a map or I forgot it.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Had my first one of these ever tonight right off the truck. My knee jerk reaction is that the Benchmade I had last night was better. But time will tell.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm bummer i kept seeing all this activity in this thread and then Larry says its not all that great which means it doesnt live up to anywhere near the expectations i have for Pepin


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Did anyone get a confirmation email with a tracking #?


I ordered Saturday and still haven't gotten tracking or even told they were shipped. Emailed them tonight. Waiting reply.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

King1of3 said:


> I ordered Saturday and still haven't gotten tracking or even told they were shipped. Emailed them tonight. Waiting reply.


I called them yesterday and they gave me my tracking # over the phone, my box should be here today. I told them that I never got a shipping confirmation email and they said sometimes they dont get sent.
Just call them and get your tracking #


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

King1of3 said:


> I ordered Saturday and still haven't gotten tracking or even told they were shipped. Emailed them tonight. Waiting reply.


I ordered late Friday and received a tracking email on Monday. More order should be here today.


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

got mine in today!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Fumadores are on sale again. $30 a box. Great buy. Just bought another box.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

tuelle said:


> Had my first one of these ever tonight right off the truck. My knee jerk reaction is that the Benchmade I had last night was better. But time will tell.


Isn't benchmade roughly double the price?
Scott


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Isn't benchmade roughly double the price?
> Scott


That would be a very true statement


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Isn't benchmade roughly double the price?
> Scott


well, at non-sale prices 38% less. but someone was remarking that they thought they were even better than BMs. just offering my $0.02


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm curious, has anyone reviewed this brand, and also, Are these cigars long filler or mixed (short filler)?? I would hate to throw away 30 on a cigar that's not good or plugged etc. For example the Consuegras I got last year sucked except maybe 2 or 3 out of the bunch. Please let me know. 

oh yea what is the size that everyone is getting?


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Hey Guys, I'm curious, has anyone reviewed this brand, and also, Are these cigars long filler or mixed (short filler)?? I would hate to throw away 30 on a cigar that's not good or plugged etc. For example the Consuegras I got last year sucked except maybe 2 or 3 out of the bunch. Please let me know.
> 
> oh yea what is the size that everyone is getting?


Sandwich style, mixed filler. A great value at $30. None have been plugged in the box I got and I'm halfway through. I did the robusto-sized 5x50 #1.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I plan to pick up a box of these soon, i have heard nothing but good things about them


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

tuelle said:


> Sandwich style, mixed filler. A great value at $30. None have been plugged in the box I got and I'm halfway through. I did the robusto-sized 5x50 #1.


Cool, so if they are mixed filler, what are those trimmings of? Mixed filler is what's left over after a premium long filler is made right? So what is this tobacco trimming of? Anyone know? Just curious. I guess I would have to find out for myself.


----------

